# Bad Diarrhea What Should I Do?



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

It very well could be the turkey if it is not a regular part of her diet. I cannot eat turkey. It makes me very ill as it is too rich, but I eat chicken all the time. I would go and get some plain canned pumpkin (no egg, no spices, just pumpkin) and let her have some a few times today. Often that will firm up their bowels and fix the problem, unless is is viral or bacterial. Good luck and keep us posted please.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

She has had turkey before not exactly often but she has had it in the past. Also I don't know if it matters but the EVO she was on for several months was the turkey and chicken formula. I have a can of pumpkin that I keep on hand for my mother's dog so I'll give that a try. Do you think I should forgo the rice and give her kibble tomorrow?


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

If she were my dog, I would do the pumpkin a few times today, then give her rice tomorrow and if things are back normal try her with her kibble on Sunday. If she gets diahhrea again once back on the kibble, you will know the food is not agreeing with her.


----------



## partial2poodles (Feb 11, 2010)

REST the gut, no food, just water. Diamond is made in a crap facility...not that all their foods are bad, but the chance of contamination from the machinery is pretty high. Turkey is a huge no no to many dogs. Turkey kibble is totally different than cooked table turkey...the protein changes dramatically.


----------



## rubymom (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd be very cautious about the Diamond kibble. 
Quality control is not their highest priority, as proven in the past.


----------



## georgiapeach (Oct 9, 2009)

Did she eat turkey skin? I've read that it's toxic to dogs. Maybe that's the culprit, rather than the actual turkey meat.


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

No, there was no skin. It was just a very small piece of boneless skinless turkey breast.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

How has it been today? Did she eat any pumpkin?


----------



## spoosrule (Feb 16, 2008)

I gave her a couple spoonfuls of pumpkin around lunch time and will probably give her a little more before bed. No more diarrhea so far. :amen:


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

spoosrule said:


> I gave her a couple spoonfuls of pumpkin around lunch time and will probably give her a little more before bed. No more diarrhea so far. :amen:


YAY!!! Hopefully this will be the end of it. If no poop tonight, I would give her rice tomorrow.


----------

